# mulm in substrate



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been reading the "Ecology of the planted Aquarium by D walstad" and her books says that mulm is good in planted tank because the bacteria soon break it down into useful nutrients for the plants. It also says that the mulm will soon because humus(humic acid) material after the bacteria process is over after some time. I know from horticulture that humus is good in ground plants and help in root growth. If all this is true why do people vacuum out the mulm in their tanks? Shouldn't it be mix in with the soil to add back all the elements needed by the plants? I'm still reading through the book but I don't recall reading anything about too much being bad, unless I missed it. Can someone help me understand this process a bit more?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Patriot100% said:


> I have been reading the "Ecology of the planted Aquarium by D walstad" and her books says that mulm is good in planted tank because the bacteria soon break it down into useful nutrients for the plants. It also says that the mulm will soon because humus(humic acid) material after the bacteria process is over after some time. I know from horticulture that humus is good in ground plants and help in root growth. If all this is true why do people vacuum out the mulm in their tanks? Shouldn't it be mix in with the soil to add back all the elements needed by the plants? I'm still reading through the book but I don't recall reading anything about too much being bad, unless I missed it. Can someone help me understand this process a bit more?


I'm sure part of it is aesthetics. If you let it build up too much eventually it would start covering your substrate. I'm sure there are other reasons too.

Now that my tanks are established and plants are growing well I don't do deep gravel vacuuming. I will occasionally lightly swirl the siphon intake over exposed substrate to stir up and suck up any loose debris near the top.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

kamikazi said:


> I'm sure part of it is aesthetics. If you let it build up too much eventually it would start covering your substrate. I'm sure there are other reasons too.
> 
> Now that my tanks are established and plants are growing well I don't do deep gravel vacuuming. I will occasionally lightly swirl the siphon intake over exposed substrate to stir up and suck up any loose debris near the top.


Ditto! Every now and then I would put root tabs in the substrate but, haven't seen improvement. I guess the dirty substrate and PPS Pro dosing is sufficient.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Mulm in Substrate*

Good morning Pat..

The fish waste and plant material provides nutrients for the plants, so if you have a planted tank, it's best not to remove it by vacumming. As far as mulm collecting it won't if you change the tank water frequently. The mulm will simply continue to break down in the water.

I have large tanks, with a lot of fish and all are well planted. I remove half or more of the tank water weekly, so there's no time for the wastes to build up and pollute the water. The tanks have been running for years with no problems.

B


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> Good morning Pat..
> 
> The fish waste and plant material provides nutrients for the plants, so if you have a planted tank, it's best not to remove it by vacumming. As far as mulm collecting it won't if you change the tank water frequently. The mulm will simply continue to break down in the water.
> 
> ...


Did you notice any difference in growth rate? I only notice the mulm build up in areas where I can't reach or don't want to disturb, there are jungle vals growing a a lot in that area. Also I believe the water flow is non-existence in that area area also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

